# 2 passports, which one do I use?



## arbie (Jan 12, 2011)

I have dual citizenship, SA and UK and 2 passports. I have a one way ticket to the UK and want to know if I will be prevented to leave SA as there is no visa to enter the UK in this passport because I will enter UK with British one. The "carrier' has to check legitamacy of entry at destination and presumably you can show this passport when booking in, but what do you do at passport control? Legally a SA citizen has to leave & enter on SA passport but will they stop you if no visa and a one way ticket only? What will happen if you then show British passport? Please advise.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

If you have a SA passport, you must leave the country on the SA passport. I have been asked about my dual citizenship and could leave the country without any problems, just show you up to date UK passport.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

The reason you have to enter and leave on your SA passport is so that, while in SA, if you get arrested,your other Nationality's Govt cannot make waves.
its a hangover from the Bad old Govt and adopted because it might well be useful to the "new" Govt in the future.

It also helps Home Affairs keep track of who is in the Country and who is not, especially since they made it illegal for SA citizens to serve in other Countries Armed Forces.

The major reason that they insist on a return ticket is to prevent your port of Destination refusing to accept you and refusing you entry, which means someone has to pay to fly you back to SA.
As a UK citizen, flying to the UK, with a valid UK passport, that wont happen, so you will be waved through with your SA passport stamped and the UK one in Hand.
therefore you dont need a return ticket.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> As a UK citizen, flying to the UK, with a valid UK passport, that wont happen, so you will be waved through with your SA passport stamped and the UK one in Hand.
> therefore you dont need a return ticket.


Oops, only noticed now I should have typed youR up do date UK passport.


----------



## arbie (Jan 12, 2011)

*passports*

Thanks so much. i also managed to contact SA immigration Dept which told me the same which is a relief.




Daxk said:


> The reason you have to enter and leave on your SA passport is so that, while in SA, if you get arrested,your other Nationality's Govt cannot make waves.
> its a hangover from the Bad old Govt and adopted because it might well be useful to the "new" Govt in the future.
> 
> It also helps Home Affairs keep track of who is in the Country and who is not, especially since they made it illegal for SA citizens to serve in other Countries Armed Forces.
> ...


----------

